# Starting my microskiff build



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)

Started my microskiff build. Found a solid hull to work with. Will be running a 15 hp merc for power.


----------



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)

Transom done and bulkheads in.


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Sweeeet. Reminds me of what I'm doing. Any more progress? What's the length of the boat?


----------



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)

Here she is finished 13ft 8in long


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job.

What are the plastic things in the front corners?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Very nice. You must have worked 24/7 on it to get it done that quickly. It's loaded for bear. Well thought out.


----------



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Great job.
> 
> What are the plastic things in the front corners?


They hold tackle trays


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

dvanncvann said:


> They hold tackle trays


That is what I was thinking but figured I would ask. Thanks. Great ingenuity.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Came out great and you seriously work fast. What paint did you go with and what method of application?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll echo the others...Quality job and fast for this kind of project. Looks great and love the skiff name!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

This is a great build and the most impressive part is picking a name that good.


----------

